# [RISOLTO] 2 Dischi sata 1xWin 1xGentoo e problema con Grub

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho un problema che sicuramente scatrisce dalla mia inesperienza sui dischi sata e le installazioni di un sistema operativo su tali dischi.

Ho installato winsozz su un PC che ha 2 dischi sata, uno da 300 GB e uno da 200.

Ho diviso cosï¿½ le cose: prima ho installato winsozz su quello da 300 e poi Gentoo su quello da 200.

Per fare in modo che il PC bootasse dal disco sata ho dovuto inserire un floppy con il driver per il sata (premo F6 appena parte l'installazione e poi gli do il dischetto successivamente).

Ora il bios mi riconosce il disco sata e una volta finita l'installazione di winsozz il pc parte.

Il problema ora sta nel fatto che avendo installato Gentoo su un disco secondario sempre sata, ho installato grub sul primo sata.

Adesso il pc non mi vede piï¿½ il disco dove c'era winsozz installato e non so come fare.

Come procedere????

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Adesso il pc non mi vede più il disco dove c'era winsozz installato e non so come fare.

 

Chi non "vede" più il disco? Il bios? Windows? Gentoo? GRUB?

Che errore riscontri precisamente? Non riesci ad avviare uno dei due sistemi operativi? Che eventuale messaggio d'errore riscontri? (A.A.A. sfera di cristallo cercasi  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:  )

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Adesso il pc non mi vede piï¿½ il disco dove c'era winsozz installato e non so come fare. 
> 
> Chi non "vede" piï¿½ il disco? Il bios? Windows? Gentoo? GRUB?
> 
> Che errore riscontri precisamente? Non riesci ad avviare uno dei due sistemi operativi? Che eventuale messaggio d'errore riscontri? (A.A.A. sfera di cristallo cercasi   )

 

Io suppongo che sia il BIOS a non vedere il disco. Infatti se voglio installare windows su quel disco devo dargli un driver.

Chiaramente ora avendo installato il grub sul disco dove c'Ã¨ windows, il bios non va piÃ¹ a leggere il MBR di windows perchÃ© non lo trova.. (o qualcosa di simile).

----------

## Scen

Uhm... ricominciamo: il "driver" che dici (e che hai fornito a Windows tramite floppy durante la sua installazione) serve SOLO a Windows, per permettergli di accedere fisicamente al disco fisso durante la sua fase di boot. Una volta che il S.O. è installato sei apposto, il BIOS o bootloader sono totalmente indipendenti da questo driver.

Il problema ora è: non ti viene caricato correttamente il bootloader (GRUB, nel tuo caso)? Oppure ti viene caricato, ma al momento di avviare Windows ti viene restiuito un errore? Oppure Windows sembra avviarsi correttamente, ma fallisce il caricamento con l'odioso BSOD?

O il tuo problema è che vuoi "ripristinare" il bootloader di Windows ma non sai come fare?

In questo caso basta riavviare tramite il CD d'installazione di Windows (e dandogli in pasto il floppy con i driver), poi, invece di installare, andare nella console di ripristino e dare

```

FIXMBR

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora, innanzitutto grazie.

Nel frattempo sono riuscito ad avviare GRUB.

Il fatto Ã¨ che dopo aver installato windows su /dev/sda1 e dopo aver ripristinato Gentoo con GentooConer trovato nel forum su /dev/sdb1 mi sono trovato ad installare grub.

Quando ho installato GRUB mi trovavo con 3 hard disk connessi alla scheda madre: 2 SATA e un IDE come primary slave in cui c'Ã¨ /home.

Una volta installato GRUB su /dev/sda1 (dove c'Ã¨ win), ho riavviato e GRUB Ã¨ partito. Poi ho avuto il problema descritto nel primo post, che sembrava un falso allarme.

Ora GRUB Ã¨ ripartito ma non riesco a far partire winsozz. Devo capire come GRUB vuole che gli passi gli hard disk.. Se ci sono 2 SATA e un IDE in queste condizioni come devo passarglieli?

(hd0,0) == /dev/sda1 ??

(hd1,0) == /dev/sdb1 ??

e il mio IDE riconosciuto come /dev/hdb1?

Ora il mio problema Ã¨ anche che non capisco il motivo per cui se lascio attaccato solo /dev/sda1 con windows, mi dice: GRUB Hard Disk Error senza nemmeno darmi la lista dei sistemi operativi.. E' come se non essendo connessi tutti i dischi che GRUB "vedeva" al momento della sua installazione, si incartasse e non sapesse che pesci prendere.

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> non riesco a far partire winsozz.

 

Perdonami se ti sembro uno spacca*BIIIPP* ma questa informazione è troppo generica, può voler dire tutto o niente. Che errore PRECISO riscontri? Prima ti ho fatto delle domande precise, riesci a darmi delle risposte precise?  :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo capire come GRUB vuole che gli passi gli hard disk.. Se ci sono 2 SATA e un IDE in queste condizioni come devo passarglieli?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

La mappatura degli harddisk dipende dall'ordine con cui il BIOS "legge" i dischi (a cui GRUB si rifà per creare la propria mappa nel momento in cui vai ad installarlo sull'MBR). AVvia GRUB, e premi "c" per entrare nella console: se utilizzi la funzione di autocompletamento tramite il tasto TAB dovrevsti vedere come vengono mappati i tuoi dischi.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ora il mio problema Ã¨ anche che non capisco il motivo per cui se lascio attaccato solo /dev/sda1 con windows, mi dice: GRUB Hard Disk Error senza nemmeno darmi la lista dei sistemi operativi.. E' come se non essendo connessi tutti i dischi che GRUB "vedeva" al momento della sua installazione, si incartasse e non sapesse che pesci prendere.

 

L'errore dovrebbe dipendere dal fatto che GRUB non riesce a leggere la sua configurazione che risiede nel 2° disco SATA.

----------

## fbcyborg

Hai ragione scusa, ora ti comunico l'errore.

L'errore riscontrato quando cerco di avviare windows Ã¨ il seguente:

```
Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
```

Nel frattempo ho anche provato a fare questo in grub:

```
title           Windows XP

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

chainloader (hd1,0)+1
```

Stesso risultato.

----------

## Scen

Puoi postare il tuo grub.conf?

Come vengono mappati i tuoi harddisk in GRUB?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ecco il mio grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd2,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# vga=791 1024x768

# vga=795 1280x1024

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r7

root (hd2,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sdb3 vga=795 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,5)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x1024

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8-skas3-v9-pre9

root (hd2,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8-skas3-v9-pre9 root=/dev/sdb3 vga=795 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,5)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x1024

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7-skas3-v9-pre9

root (hd2,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r7-skas3-v9-pre9 root=/dev/sdb3 vga=795 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,5)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x1024

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

In realtÃ  con la console di Grub sto anche provando hd0,0 per windows, ma quando faccio "root (hd0,0)" mi dice "tipo di filesystem sconosciuto".

I dischi vengono mappati come hd0, hd1, hd2. 

Scusa se la risposta Ã¨ idiota ma non so come verificarlo esattamente.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

Se non erro, la mappatura dovrebbe essere

```

hda -> hd0

sda -> hd1

sdb -> hd2

```

Riguardo alla sezione per Windows, prova a metere questo:

```

title=Windows XP

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader (hd1,0]+1

```

oppure (altra soluzione)

```

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

----------

## fbcyborg

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Siamo alle solite:

```
Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
```

Provo a collegare solo il sata con windows e a fare un fixmbr.. cosÃ¬ vedo se almeno windows da solo parte.

EDIT: dopo un fixboot windows Ã¨ partito. Quindi escludiamo a priori che la partizione sia rovinata.

----------

## Scen

Ok, allora ti consiglio di fare così:

Installa GRUB nell'MBR del secondo disco SATA (quello dove c'è Gentoo)

Dì al BIOS di utilizzare, come disco primario di avvio, il secondo disco SATA

Utilizza il trucchetto del map (...) per avviare correttamente Windows

Sul mio PC casalingo ho una situazione quasi uguale alla tua e mi si avvia tutto correttamente.

----------

## fbcyborg

Grande!!!!!

Winsozz Ã¨ partito.. ora Ã¨ la volta di Gentoo.. staremo a vedere cosa mi riserva il destino!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 :Very Happy:  Domanda: perchÃ© ora non mi trova piÃ¹ le immagini dei kernel su (hd2,0) ?

Non Ã¨ che il map ha incasinato le cose? (dice "Error 15: file not found" riferito all'immagine del kernel e anche all'immagine di splash di sfondo di grub)

----------

## Cazzantonio

potresti postare nuovamente il tuo grub.conf?

----------

## Scen

Probabilmente la modifica nel BIOS ha "scombussolato" GRUB! Per ovviare basta controllare come GRUB vede la nuova mappatura dei dischi e modificare di conseguenza la configurazione.

----------

## fbcyborg

Certamente....

a proposito non è che devo fare un 

```
grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb2
```

  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

EDIT: nel frattempo ho provato ma non si risolve così facendo.

Eccolo:

```
default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd2,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# vga=791 1024x768

# vga=795 1280x1024

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r7

root (hd2,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sdb3 vga=795 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,5)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x1024

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8-skas3-v9-pre9

root (hd2,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8-skas3-v9-pre9 root=/dev/sdb3 vga=795 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,5)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x1024

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7-skas3-v9-pre9

root (hd2,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r7-skas3-v9-pre9 root=/dev/sdb3 vga=795 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,5)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x1024

title=Windows XP1

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader (hd1,0)+1
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

non ho capito se hai tre dischi (uno eide e due sata) oppure solo due (due sata)

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> non ho capito se hai tre dischi (uno eide e due sata) oppure solo due (due sata)

 

Ho tre dischi: 2 SATA e 1 EIDE cosÃ¬ mappati:

/dev/hdb -> hd0

/dev/sda -> hd1

/dev/sdb -> hd2

E sto cercando di avviare Linux con il grub.conf che ho postato.

La cosa strana Ã¨ che il grub funziona (solo con windows) ma lo sfondo Ã¨ tutto grigio e quasi illeggibile.

----------

## Cazzantonio

C'è qualcosa che non capisco... la tua /boot sta su (hd2,0), ma la root su sdb3... ne deduco che usi una partizione di boot separata.

Sei sicuro che sia su hd2,0?

Inoltre l'immagine di initrd pare su (hd0,5)... non è quantomeno strano?

Il fatto che non si veda lo sfondo mi porta a pensare che 

```
splashimage=(hd2,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 
```

 punti alla partizione sbagliata.

Controlla che (hd2,0) sia davvero la partizione di /boot

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> C'ï¿½ qualcosa che non capisco... la tua /boot sta su (hd2,0), ma la root su sdb3... ne deduco che usi una partizione di boot separata.
> 
> Sei sicuro che sia su hd2,0?
> 
> Inoltre l'immagine di initrd pare su (hd0,5)... non ï¿½ quantomeno strano?
> ...

 

Oh cacchio! mi sono dimenticato sicuramente di aggiornare la locazione di initrd...   :Mad: 

Sul fatto che la partizione di boot (separata) sia /dev/sdb1 ne sono sicuro, quindi penso sia hd2.

Ho anche riemerso grub con l'opzione --configure, ma niente.

Dunque, l'errore che ottengo (anche dopo la correzione per initrd) Ã¨:

```
Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r7'

root (hd2,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sdb3 vga=795 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Error 15: File not found

Press any key to continue...
```

Premetto che non ho fatto alcuna selezione ancora... Ho semplicemente aspettato che si avviasse Grub (dopo un po' piÃ¹ di tempo del solito) e mi Ã¨ apparsa questa schermata.

Se premo un tasto mi compare il menu, sempre tutto quasi illeggibile in bianco e nero.

Facendo fdisk -l, /boot ovvero /dev/sdb1 Ã¨ marcato come bootable, c'Ã¨ l'asterisco.

Stessa cosa per /dev/sda1 e /dev/hdb1. Magari Ã¨ questo che non va..

----------

## Cazzantonio

scusa ma quando installi grub e fai la procedura

 *Quote:*   

> root(hd2,0)
> 
> setup(hd2)

 

che errore ti da?

Perché se la partizione non è hd2,0 dovrebbe darti un errore...

----------

## fbcyborg

Non ha dato alcun errore dopo che ho dato quei comandi, pare tutto OK!

Se vuoi ti scrivo l'output che mi esce quando do quei due comandi.

Quando faccio reboot perÃ² il problema persiste!!! Aaahhhrg...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Non ha dato alcun errore dopo che ho dato quei comandi, pare tutto OK!
> 
> Se vuoi ti scrivo l'output che mi esce quando do quei due comandi.

 

Mi sembra una buona idea

----------

## fbcyborg

Dopo aver avviato con livecd ed aver fatto chroot avvio grub e ottengo la console:

```
grub> root (hd2,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd2)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd2)"... 15 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd2) (hd2)1+15 p (hd2,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

grub> _

```

E' tutto.

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Dunque, l'errore che ottengo (anche dopo la correzione per initrd) Ã¨:
> 
> ```
> Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r7'
> 
> ...

 

Si vede che adesso GRUB non mappa più il tuo 2° disco SATA su hd2. Quando si avvia GRUB premi "c" per andare nella console, e tramite l'autocompletamento puoi capire come vengono mappati i dischi. Esempio:

```

    GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 3072K upper memory)

 [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.  For the first word, TAB

   lists possible command completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible

   completions of a device/filename. ]

grub> root (hd<premi TAB>

 Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1

grub> root (hd0,<premi TAB>

 Possible partitions are:

   Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 1,  Filesystem type is reiserfs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 2,  Filesystem type is reiserfs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 4,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 5,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 6,  Filesystem type is reiserfs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 7,  Filesystem type is reiserfs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 8,  Filesystem type is xfs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 9,  Filesystem type is reiserfs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 10,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82

grub> root (hd1,<premi TAB>

 Possible partitions are:

   Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

   Partition num: 4,  Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0xb

   Partition num: 5,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xb

   Partition num: 6,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

...

```

Si vede che il cambiamento è conseguenza della modifica alla configurazione del BIOS. Basta solamente chiarire la rimappatura e modificare la configurazione di GRUB.

N.B. Se selezioni una voce di GRUB e premi "e", puoi modificarla al volo, e dopo premere "b" per eseguirla. La modifica non verrà applicata a grub.conf però avrai modo di capire bene quali modifiche apportare al suddetto file.

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie mille a tutti ragazzi, ora funziona.

Ecco i dettagli:

```
Mappatura alla quale facevo riferimento:

grub> root (hd

 Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1 hd2

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> root (hd1,

 Possible partitions are:

   Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

   Partition num: 4,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xe

grub> root (hd2,

 Possible partitions are:

   Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 1,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82

   Partition num: 2,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

====================================================================

Nuova mappatura:

grub> root (hd

 Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1 hd2

grub> root (hd1,

 Possible partitions are:

   Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

   Partition num: 4,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xe

grub> root (hd2,0)

grub> root (hd0,

 Possible partitions are:

   Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 1,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82

   Partition num: 2,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
```

Ora grub parte correttamente senza dare errori ed Ã¨ a colori.

----------

## lsegalla

Io ho un problema analogo, nella fattispecie ho un dual boot con un vecchio Windows 2000.

La partizione del windows 2000 è un secondo disco slave, nella fattispecie (hd1,0)

Solo che quando confermo il boot mi dà il seguente messaggio e mi blocco lì

```
Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7 
```

Ecco la parte del mio grub che riguarda quella partizione:

```
root (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader (hd1,0)+1
```

----------

